# Personal items left in a Superliner bedroom - safe?



## ACB (Oct 19, 2022)

Is it safe to leave personal items in your bedroom on a Superliner?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 19, 2022)

It may depend on what you mean by personal items. I would not leave expensive jewlery or cash in my bedroom. 
When I travel and I leave my room, I close the door and the curtain and do not leave any electronics out where they would be visible. I always take my cell phone and purse with me when I leave my room and I do not wear expensive jewlery.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2022)

If your door is shut and the curtains closed, a would be their has no way to tell if the room is occupied. I usually just keep camera/scanner laptop in a closed bag out of the way and don’t worry too much.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 19, 2022)

Put your stuff out of immediate sight, close curtains, shut door and you'll be fine.

Been riding since Superliners were introduced, mostly in roomettes, with no issues.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 19, 2022)

I agree with the previous responses. I try to close the curtain and the door when I leave the room and keep things of value out of sight. We have never had a problem. Sometimes closing the door doesn't always work because doors often slide open and do not stay closed 

The only problem I ever had was when I was a coach passenger in 1972 on an overnight trip on the Floridian. Before I went to the lounge car in the evening I placed my camera bag on my seat and to hide it I placed my Woolwich jacket over it. When I returned the jacket was gone but the camera bag and contents were fine. I figured the person who took the jacket must have needed it far more than I did.


----------

